# New Integrated Engineering adjustable camber plates! (MK5/MK6/TT/A3)



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

*NOW AVAILABLE FROM INTEGRATED ENGINEERING​*
*VW MK5/MK6 Audi TT/A3 Adjustable Camber Plates​*







​
Our new camber plates are designed with the best performance and reliability in mind to ensure your tire's contact patch is flat on the pavement under hard cornering and acceleration. We spent months refining our camber plate design with countless hours of track, road race, and street driving resulting in the highest quality pieces available on the market.

















Higher grip levels cause further body roll and suspension deflection, to solving this problem requires more camber (leaning the tire in). During aggressive cornering it is absolutely essential to maximizing grip levels by dialing in the required amount of negative camber for your specific tire and suspension combination. Integrated Engineering camber plates allow maximum adjustability of camber.

















IE billet camber plates also provide a strong and stable foundation for your front suspension by replacing the rubber OEM mounts with a steel bearing, this also eliminates unwanted movement under heavy loads.

















Our engineering team spent considerable time to guarantee optimum performance while offering a long reliable life. Care was also taken to achieve these gains without any detrimental effects to daily drivability. To combat failure issues commonly found when using camber plates, our unique design features a heavy duty US sourced Aurora spherical bearing that controls the top of the shock absorber. It is secured in a high strength heat treated alloy steel cup, which has been designed to provide a life time of reliable service.


















​
*INTEGRATED ENGINEERING FES TECHNOLOGY*
In order to combat the spring popping and binding issues so common with many camber plates, our design incorporates a heavy duty thrust needle bearing as well. This has been taken to another level by our Full Environmental Seal technology (FES), completely sealing this bearing from the elements, which keeps your suspension operating smoothly and quietly for far longer than any other solution on the market.

Maximize your chassis grip levels with your own set of Integrated Engineering camber plates today!

*Fitment guide:*
VW Golf & Jetta MK5 & MK6 2006-2013
Audi A3 8P 2006 - 2013
Audi TT 8J 2006 - 2013

AVAILABLE NOW HERE​


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

These are beautiful. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Amazing. Build it and they will come. Just perfect.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

lessthanalex said:


> These are beautiful.


I can attest to this, holding these things in hand is very impressive, they are for sure one of the best looking parts I have seen come out of a manufacturer.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Rod, an Integrated Engineering local NASA instructor and owner of a 2010 Volkswagen Mk 6 DSG GTI has been daily driving and track racing on a set of Integrated Engineering adjustable camber plates for over 6000 miles now. He has just submitted another review after driving on them for an extend period, click here to read his 6000 mile review on the IE blog.


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

I would love to snag a pair one day... Just curious thou, do these effect ride height at all?


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

These really are fantastic. I just got done installing a set on my MKV jetta, and they are great. Superb build quality, good machine work , all around an awesome part!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Where would you set camber for daily driving and some track duty?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> Where would you set camber for daily driving and some track duty?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Street tires / medium suspension - 1-2 degrees. 

Road race tires - put the camber plate all the way over onto the body on the inside. 3 degrees minimum- go from there based on lap times and if you want to cut into the body. I didn't want to cut the body on our GLI but I'm getting fairly even tire wear- I think it'd go faster with another degree yet though. 

Tire wear on the street isn't so bad even with a good amount of camber- it's toe that will shred your tires. I would align it square on toe in the front, possibly 1/16" or a little more toe in on the rear. Be ware- adjusting your camber will change the toe- so get a set of smart strings if you're gonna play with it a lot.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Great Pete, thank you.

Currently i have a set of h2 sport camber plates that i bought last year and never got around to installing them (yeah, i know)...

And seeing as the company seems to have vanished, due to emails returning as "Address non existant" and no answer from anywhere whatsoever, has me on the edge.

I am not fully confident that these plates will work with the H&R coils, and if they dont, well... i'd have to buy a new set and sell these to those with spring sizes that work.

That being said, your plates are the top on the list as of right now in case i need em. Also, if i hadnt bought H2 sport, well... i would have def have bought these. The noise "issue" is what has had me from installing them, and thats the number 1 attraction to your product.

To conclude, would your product work with H&R coils?  just in case. i'll know sunday afternoon whether or not i'll need them, and at such time i'd place the order.


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

They worked with my hr coils. Rss sport cup. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

thygreyt said:


> Great Pete, thank you.
> 
> Currently i have a set of h2 sport camber plates that i bought last year and never got around to installing them (yeah, i know)...
> 
> ...


They should should fit and work just fine with H&R coils. :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

regretfully so, my plates "work".

why do i regret it? because it only allows for certain camber locations as pre determined.










They are marked, but in reality, it is not so.

i mean that according to the plates, i'm supposed to have ~1.5 degrees of camber. Yet on the alignment shop it showed to be 1.3 degrees.
And when we tried the next hole, it went from 1.3 to 2.1 degrees.

This plates are for very limited adjustments, so that one is not able to fine tune them to whatever spec you feel like.

The point of the post? i fully recommend IE plates (or IE styled) in the sense that if one is buying plates, make sure they allow for "infinite adjustments".


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

What's the lifespan on these?

And what mounts should I buy for the rear?


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

So, 1000 miles in and there hasn't been a sound out of them. All this on Atlanta's "wonderful" roads, and no movement all. These are a fantastic piece of engineering and machining. Good work guys!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> What's the lifespan on these?
> 
> And what mounts should I buy for the rear?


These should have a very long lifespan, in line with any high end aftermarket performance suspension component such as coilovers. :thumbup:



f5racing said:


> So, 1000 miles in and there hasn't been a sound out of them. All this on Atlanta's "wonderful" roads, and no movement all. These are a fantastic piece of engineering and machining. Good work guys!


Great! Thank you so much for letting us know. We engineered these for this very reason and road/track tested the hell out of them. :thumbup:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> These should have a very long lifespan, in line with any high end aftermarket performance suspension component such as coilovers. :thumbup:


I have a factory .:R suspension. What gains will I see over TT strut mounts?

And should I use TT rear mounts?


----------

